# Headlight bulb



## EuroSteezin (Nov 15, 2010)

On my brothers c6 one of his bulbs is dim and pink, just the bulb im hoping and guessing? are they just regular H7 bulbs? and any tips to changing them?


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

does he have xenon headlights or halogen? 

Xenon HID-D2S 

Halogen H7

Its kind of a pain in the ass. You have to remove most of the airbox if you are replacing the passenger side bulb.


----------

